# Simple 20 gallon paludarium



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

I just wanted to share some pictures of my new paludarium, I had to remake my old viv thanks to a scale outbreak so I decided to turn it into a paludarium


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Very nice!!! What are the inhabitants?


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

That looks great!


----------



## rpping (Sep 5, 2015)

It turned out very nice. It looks larger than 20 gallons to me, but maybe looks are deceiving. Either way, great job!


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

boabab95 said:


> Very nice!!! What are the inhabitants?




Thank you, I've got a pair of leucs and 4 wild type guppies in it


-Lake


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

RichardA said:


> That looks great!




Thank you! I'm glad you like it


-Lake


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

rpping said:


> It turned out very nice. It looks larger than 20 gallons to me, but maybe looks are deceiving. Either way, great job!




Thank you! I assure you, its no bigger than 20, but that's what I was going for


-Lake


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

I would like a lesson on plant placement from you! Fantastic job! It looks more like a 40 long than a 20.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow! You really did a lot with the space!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

Vinegaroonie said:


> I would like a lesson on plant placement from you! Fantastic job! It looks more like a 40 long than a 20.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's a huge compliment, thanks so much!


-Lake


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

Fingolfin said:


> Wow! You really did a lot with the space!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk




Thank you! I tried to keep a balence between enough water for fish and enough land for frogs


-Lake


----------



## skoram (Apr 20, 2015)

this is one of the most elegant and beautiful vivariums I have seen. You utilized that space to perfection.


----------



## Josh B.A. (Aug 13, 2012)

I really like the look of this. The way you pulled off a natural transition into the aquatic zone is absolutely astonishing. Definitely one of the few vivariums I've seen that pulls off a deep, dark, mysterious jungle look.


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

skoram said:


> this is one of the most elegant and beautiful vivariums I have seen. You utilized that space to perfection.




Thank you so much


-Lake


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

Josh B.A. said:


> I really like the look of this. The way you pulled off a natural transition into the aquatic zone is absolutely astonishing. Definitely one of the few vivariums I've seen that pulls off a deep, dark, mysterious jungle look.




Thank you, I used a planted aquarium soil that doesn't wick water well to help transition 


-Lake


----------

